# Easter bunny breeding time



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

Last year we sold a few litters for Easter, at farm stores. This year they want more. It was a spur of the moment thing and we had weaned litters at the right time. So with Easter on April 8, when should we breed for the right size bunnies? I used the old spreadsheet program a guy once made and posted here, and it said Dec 28, but I think that is for market weight rabbits.


----------



## MaineFarmMom (Dec 29, 2002)

Count back a month for pregnancy plus the number of weeks old the kits have to be to be legal selling age. In my state pet rabbits can't be sold until they're eight weeks old. It's not too early to breed now.


----------



## Wildfire_Jewel (Nov 5, 2006)

6-8 weeks back for the birthdate and another 35 back from that for breeding. prob'ly is right around the end of Dec. then for a breeding date. Good luck....I think we will have 4 litters due out next week and then 2 more the first week of Feb. And I gotta get my bird order in soon too...I LOVE spring
Melissa


----------



## rabbitgal (Feb 12, 2005)

Personally, I'm not too hot on the idea of "Easter bunnies", but since Easter is in the spring and spring and early summer seem to be the hottest time of year for livestock sales...I've been breeding for litters to be ready in March-April.

If you do breed for Easter, this Wednesday is about the latest you can breed. Kits produced from breedings this week will be about 8 weeks old Easter weekend...good age to sell because they're still cute, and much hardier than younger babies.


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

We got them bred earlier this week. They should be in good shape for Easter.

And our old doe Sunshine is at least 8. We got her old and used 4 years ago and she is still good for a litter whenever we ask. So are her daughters.


----------



## Terry W (Mar 10, 2006)

Ed Norman said:


> .And our old doe Sunshine is at least 8. We got her old and used 4 years ago and she is still good for a litter whenever we ask. So are her daughters.


 So she is a PROVEN doe!! nothing like the oldies but goodies, eh?


----------

